# Questions about IBS Audio Program



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello there,I have suffered from IBS-D now for over two years and am beggining to reach the end of my tether, I have exhausted various treatments, including anti spasmodics which seemed to make my stomach ache worse. I am now taking a 10mg dose of amytripyline which have helped me to sleep and worry less at night. It seems the IBS is getting worse and more panic attack related almost, as I seem to be terrified of socialising, eating out, being somewhere without a toilet etc. It is clear to me why diet plays a role and I do think I am genuinly ill that some of it has got to be a mental thing. I'm at university and trying to be normal, but it is very hard and I am considering looking at the IBS audio program as a possible answer to reduce my symptoms.However, being a student I obviously have very little money, I live in the UK and my first question is, is this program available on the NHS? Secondly if I did purchase it, I'd purchase the trial MP3, to see if it would be suited for me, can I put these MP3 files on an iPod/Mp3 player, I live in halls of residence and going to the toilet itself is embarrasing enough without the sound of someone advising me how to control my bowels.And lastly, has this worked for others? I've read many positive feedbacks, but is this something I should seriously consider, is it worth the money?Thanks for any help!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi libertine, You can be encouraged in knowing that the very things you mention are indeed addressed by the IBS Audio Program. Many people have the combination of symptoms attached to anxiety or a feeling of panic when having to be away from a bathroom. In the introduction session of the program, Michael explains about all the things that you are concerned about. The program is not a cure, but it usually is done as a last resort and has proven to be the very thing that is helpful.At this time, the program is not available through the NHS. You certainly can download the program as an MP3 and put onto your iPod or MP3 player.With regard to if others have been helped, you can find more info here:http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/testimonials with feedback from over 8 years of folks who have been helped with the program. Some people find they see some improvement within the first few weeks, others need to complete the program or even repeat the program before seeing their desired results. There is a lot of hope with this program; Michael has worked with several university students - one girl had not been able to attend classes for two years due to her IBS, and she went on to complete school and work successfully after completing the program - and you only need to listen to the sessions for about 1/2 hour - most listen before bed, so there shouldnt be a problem at university listening through your headphones. There are quite a few posts saying that the program is worth the money - especially in view that the entire cost of the program is less than years of medications, and also less than just one session of live therapy - plus support is included should you need it. And if you need any support along the way, you can use the contact page for more information.Hope this is helpful to you - Please feel free to ask anything else if you wish. Take care and I wish you all the best at your university - I have a daughter also in university, so I do know the stresses you are under, and how yu want to get out and enjoy your classes and years there - this is one of the best things you can do! All the best to you.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Thankyou very much for your answers cookies4marilyn, this information has been very helpful. I am going for some tests at the hospital soon to confirm everything, if as suspected, it is just IBS, I think I am definately going to look into these CD's and also try and get a referall to CBT. Once again, thankyou very much for your information, it is encouraging to know other people at university have been helped by this. Thank god that I was able to got to lessons in my first year, though I did miss a couple due to it. I am dreading going back though as my IBS seems to have gotten worse since April or so and I became terrified of eating. I am living with a friend this year and am worried about that, so I definately need something to help me relax and change my mindset.Will speak to you when I get more news about my IBS from the endoscopy/gastroscopy. Thanks once again!


----------

